# are you currently in a relationship?? ❤️



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 10, 2017)

well are you? i myself am.

either vote in the poll, or discuss about your gf/bf in the thread c:


----------



## Soda Fox (May 10, 2017)

I don't have a boyfriend. I have a husband <3


----------



## Bowie (May 10, 2017)

Kind of. My best friend and I intend to officially get into a relationship with each other when we meet someday. In the meantime we're kinda unofficially together. It's unusual.

I'm happy, though. Even if we don't end up together, we'll always be best friends, and I think that's really great.


----------



## jiny (May 10, 2017)

no...but it's also kind of complicated with him so like idk


----------



## Aniko (May 10, 2017)

Nope and probably won't be in one anytime soon. I'm not good with people.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 10, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I don't have a boyfriend. I have a husband <3



congratulations :0



Bowie said:


> Kind of. My best friend and I intend to officially get into a relationship with each other when we meet someday. In the meantime we're kinda unofficially together. It's unusual.
> 
> I'm happy, though. Even if we don't end up together, we'll always be best friends, and I think that's really great.



haha, i hope you find them!! <3




xii said:


> no...but it's also kind of complicated with him so like idk



i see... i can relate c:





Aniko said:


> Nope and probably won't be in one anytime soon. I'm not good with people.



you won't always be alone! you'll find them someday i promise <3


----------



## Seashell (May 10, 2017)

Mm! I've got a boyfriend and I love him dearly. ;o; <3


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 10, 2017)

I've never been in a real relationship before aside from long distance (online). Which, by the way, did not end well any of the times. I'm never trying that again. I'm not really in the rush to meet someone. I don't feel like I'm ready for a serious relationship yet.


----------



## Aniko (May 10, 2017)

> you won't always be alone! you'll find them someday i promise <3



I doubt so, I'm a very peculiar person, it can take me years to get use to someone, no kidding, but I don't feel lonely and I'm  happy to be single


----------



## Kevinnn (May 10, 2017)

yess, she's planning on visiting sometime this month/next month. Skyping/calling every morning and night has been amazing and the best part of my days so I'm sure it'll be sooo worth it. haven't been this excited in forever.


----------



## kayleee (May 10, 2017)

Yes and we are literally a perfect match I couldn't be with anyone else


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 10, 2017)

Yes  We've been together for 8 years now ^_^


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 10, 2017)

no. i wish i could sometimes


----------



## Envy (May 11, 2017)

No... I have terrible luck in that department. Spent far too long on one person and now that she's gone I have no idea how to handle relationships... Moreover I'm too old to even date the majority of people at my college. *sigh*


----------



## Corrie (May 11, 2017)

I am in a relationship! My bf and I have been together for just over a year now. I know it's still kinda early but I would definitely move in with him.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 11, 2017)

I've been in a long-distance relationship with my boyfriend/unofficial fiance for over 6 years now. I haven't seen him in person in two years though because I was busy with school and he's been job searching, and I live in USA/he lives in Australia.

Just waiting for my visa to move to Australia to process.. waiting sucks

Long distance relationships do work though, people


----------



## Loriii (May 11, 2017)

Yep. I met her 2005. We're almost 12 years now.


----------



## riummi (May 11, 2017)

nope, I think I'd wait for another year before looking for a relationship (though sometimes things get complicated). Sometimes I think maybe I'm not ready for one but also maybe it's because of all the expectations that weigh on you once you are in one bother me. Also, I think since I'm ace it'd be pretty hard finding someone who feels the same as I do.


----------



## hamster (May 11, 2017)

beginning to, yes. i'm falling in love with him but we've decided to take it slow because reasons


----------



## tumut (May 11, 2017)

Nope. I keep rejecting everyone who likes me lmao, and I don't currently have anyone I'm interested in so yeah.


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2017)

yep! ive been with my girlfriend abt a month now!! ;; but it's sad bc both of us can't tell our parents bc she lives in America and neither of us are out ;__;


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 11, 2017)

I've been in a relationship with my bf for 5 years now. How time flies.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 11, 2017)

Pringles are really delicious, but I guess I'll un-Pringle one day. I don't want to get in a relationship until my 20s.


----------



## Stalfos (May 11, 2017)

Yeah, I've been with my girlfriend for almost 7 years now. We still have our own places though. lol


----------



## Yaezakura (May 11, 2017)

Yes. To be honest, I... legitimately don't recall when me and my girlfriend got together. Definitely around 5-ish years. Maybe more. Things just kind of happened, and we've never been big on things like anniversaries to bother keeping track of the date.


----------



## IridescentDisplay (May 11, 2017)

_I broke up with my BF a month or so ago now, He was a sweet one but kinda a horrible "dreamer" too.
He was allover the place and i can't really handle that on my own, So i'm a single pringle for now, i'm pretty happy with that status though._


----------



## Rizies (May 11, 2017)

I have my husband!! We've been married for seven months on the 15th


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 11, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I don't have a boyfriend. I have a husband <3



Ditto. Husbands can be quite handy can't they? Free body warmer uppers and if you're lucky, free foot massages too. Just don't get lumbered with a snorer or God forbid you will quite happily throttle them. XD


----------



## Flare (May 11, 2017)

Unfortunately not. 
Soon though, I will find a Girl that I can be happy with.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 11, 2017)

Bubblebeam said:


> Ditto. Husbands can be quite handy can't they? Free body warmer uppers and if you're lucky, free foot massages too. Just don't get lumbered with a snorer or God forbid you will quite happily throttle them. XD



Body warmer yes, and he picks me up to crack my back when it hurts. He's a snorer but I've never minded it in the 6 years we've lived together. Foot rub exchanges are the best :3


----------



## Fleshy (May 11, 2017)

Yes, I am in a relationship with my wonderful husband (pawpatrolbab) who I love with all my heart


----------



## Soot Sprite (May 11, 2017)

I'm engaged  I don't know exactly when we're getting married but I'm so excited it's actually happening!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 11, 2017)

Bubblebeam said:


> Ditto. Husbands can be quite handy can't they? Free body warmer uppers and if you're lucky, free foot massages too. Just don't get lumbered with a snorer or God forbid you will quite happily throttle them. XD



You can get all that stuff without being married too.


----------



## visibleghost (May 11, 2017)

no and i dont want 2 b


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 11, 2017)

Nope. I don't know when I'll be able to be. I've had crushes as far back as when I had just turned 10 but the end of elementary school and the resulting social pressures of middle school led me to give up on any girls I liked by the time I was 12. I liked this other girl when I was around 13-14, but she firmly rejected me just days before my grandpa passed away at the end of my 8th grade year in 2014.
When my freshman year started later that year, I then liked this other girl, but her best friend pushed me away from her because she said she was going to do whatever it took to turn her gay, so at this point, I don't know who I can like. I just wish I hadn't dealt with so much drama in my life, especially by 2012...


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 11, 2017)

Nope. I haven't even had a boy so much as hold my hand. I'm assuming something will happen eventually. Or maybe I'll just live with my mom and cats forever.


----------



## Panduhh (May 11, 2017)

I've been with mine for over 5 years and we just had a tiny little human 9 months ago! We started out in a long distance relationship, only seeing each other every few months and now we are happily living together, plans to get married, and a family. It's scary meeting someone from the *internet* but it can be so, so rewarding too, I don't know what I'd do without my little family.  


Spoiler


----------



## shrekluvsme (May 11, 2017)

I'm in a relationship ^^! Our 2 year anniversary is in 12 days  but we've basically been dating since we met at a mutual friends birthday party, which was on May 9th 2 years ago.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 11, 2017)

Yes, and I met my husband on this site <3


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

This May 31st shall be the 10 year anniversary of my boyfriend and I <3 We met in high school and have been together ever since.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 11, 2017)

Fleshy said:


> Yes, I am in a relationship with my wonderful husband (pawpatrolbab) who I love with all my heart View attachment 198827



Wow. Gay


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 11, 2017)

Nope, I've been single since the day I was born. d: I'd like to have a relationship, but not enough to actually seek one out rn. *shrug*


----------



## Rabirin (May 11, 2017)

Nope. I was in one a little while back though, but relationships just seem like too much work and dedication that I don't feel I have, imo. While i like the idea of one, it's very hard for me to stay in one. (not implying that i'd cheat on somebody because of that, btw)


----------



## Crash (May 11, 2017)

yup. he's my best friend in the world and i wouldn't have it any other way. :')


----------



## Miii (May 11, 2017)

I'm in a relationship. My 4 year anniversary was yesterday, in fact :3


----------



## Romaki (May 11, 2017)

No, but it's kinda hard finding a girlfriend in a racist homophobic village anyway.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 12, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> You can get all that stuff without being married too.



Lol, how did I know someone was gonna say that? Obviously that's the case.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 12, 2017)

Coming up on 4 years with my boyfriend, it was 3.5 a few days ago XD


----------



## piichinu (May 12, 2017)

no I never bean in love


----------



## Visuals (May 12, 2017)

Yes and no. it's currently extremely complicated.  We both constantly have a lot (of negative or work related) things come up that keeps us from each other.  Its a struggle, but i guess officially we've been in one for about 2 years.

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Nightmares (May 12, 2017)

I've never been in a relationship before, lmaoo
rip, oh well


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 12, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> no I never bean in love



Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## cornimer (May 12, 2017)

Nope, I've never been in a relationship. Single Pringle.


----------



## amarie. (May 12, 2017)

ive been with my boyfriend for almost 13 years. well, technically he's my fiance but i hate that word.


----------



## Weiland (May 13, 2017)

Yes, but I don't think she wants to be with me because of my paranoia, mood swings and insecurities. :/ Ugh.


----------



## watercolorwish (May 13, 2017)

i was the end of last year but i ****ed it up since i realized some things about him/did some regretful things and we just wouldn't be compatible. i have more important things to look forward to now though so i'm fine being single


----------



## cIementine (May 13, 2017)

i'm not and never have been and i'm pretty young and don't really want a high school relationship, but i'm living for all of you here who are in awesome relationships and those who are confidently single!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 13, 2017)

pumpkins said:


> i'm not and never have been and i'm pretty young and don't really want a high school relationship, but i'm living for all of you here who are in awesome relationships and those who are confidently single!!



Does this mean you're breaking up with me? D:


----------



## fallensnow (May 13, 2017)

I have been with my boyfriend for almost 7 years now. I honestly don't know where the time has gone...


----------



## cIementine (May 13, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Does this mean you're breaking up with me? D:



well, this is awkward
jk ily


----------



## ashleygirl609 (May 13, 2017)

Im really popular at school so ive had loads of bfs lol 

idc what you think lol but I have 2 bfs at the moment 
One online and one irl 
Been with bf #1 since april and bf #2 since thursday


----------



## Goth (May 13, 2017)

yes i have a qpp and i love her so much !!!


----------



## uyumin (May 15, 2017)

I've never been in a relationship. And i'm not looking to be in one anytime soon.


----------



## Dogemon (May 15, 2017)

ashleygirl609 said:


> Im really popular at school so ive had loads of bfs lol
> 
> idc what you think lol but I have 2 bfs at the moment
> One online and one irl
> Been with bf #1 since april and bf #2 since thursday



Don't see a problem with it as long as they know eachother. I am also polygamous.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

no but i like someboby 

i'll never be in a relationship though, cause, no one will ever like me. plus i'm too scared for that, even though i'd like to be in one


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 15, 2017)

Nope, the Scrumf is as single as a slice of Kraft American Cheese.






But that very well could change anytime soon, depends a lot on whether I'll get guts or not.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

Well, if you count my N64 then... yes






But seriously, no. I have neither the time nor the patience to worry and care about someone else. That may sound self centered but, you know, school comes first!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 15, 2017)

Dogemon said:


> Don't see a problem with it as long as they know eachother. I am also polygamous.



I keep telling my bf we should get a gf. He says no.


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

No, I am not in a relationship. Never have been.


----------



## PotatoPowered (May 15, 2017)

no.. well we like each other just not ready for a relationship


----------



## Dogemon (May 15, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I keep telling my bf we should get a gf. He says no.



It takes a lot of trust and emotional strength to add a third dynamic to already set in stone duo dynamic, it may be good to sit him down and have a lot talk with him if having a gf is really important to you, but it may just be something that doesn't work for him and a compromise may be necessary.


----------



## Chicha (May 16, 2017)

I'm in a relationship with my best friend. We've known each other for 12 years and have been together for 11. We started off as online/long distance but kept in contact via IM, phone calls/text, & letters on occasion. We visited each other back and forth since we lived on opposite parts of the country. Eventually, we got tired of the distance and now we live together.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 16, 2017)

Dogemon said:


> It takes a lot of trust and emotional strength to add a third dynamic to already set in stone duo dynamic, it may be good to sit him down and have a lot talk with him if having a gf is really important to you, but it may just be something that doesn't work for him and a compromise may be necessary.



I'm not in need of a gf, I just want one. He says no because one gf is enough for him and I believe him when he says he'll stay single if we break up. Lol 
We are swingers so that helps fill the void a bit anyway. 

Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## forestyne (May 16, 2017)

nah. wish i was tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

I DON'T EVEN GO OUTSIDE, PEOPLE DON'T KNOW I EXIST


----------



## kratosorione (May 16, 2017)

My girlfriend and I are about to celebrate our 3 year anniversary. We are long-distance (international at that) and we started off as best friends. Distance is hard sometimes, but we've always been there for each other when life throws us curveballs, and kept each other going when things were tough. She's also on this forum


----------



## Primarina (May 17, 2017)

No. Forever alone. lol


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 17, 2017)

Everyone around here are shallow... er, not really the type.. my sister has a big crush, though, and I hope it all works out for her.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 17, 2017)

no lol i wish.. but i feel like i'm never going to get in a relationship since i've never even been in one..


----------



## SkyeHigh420 (May 17, 2017)

^ Image above is my boyfriend and I playing _"world of warcraft"_ Together. (we are goofs)
 We have a weird nerdy/gamer relationship. It's awesome to be with someone that you can be yourself around. Things I enjoy the most about my relationship is my significant other puts up with my "bullheaded" personality. We both can enjoy playing pokemon go together or just stay at home and watch rick and morty.


----------



## easpa (May 17, 2017)

Nah I'm 100% not in the right mindset for a relationship atm (although if anyone wants to propose to me like right now I'd be game for that)


----------



## starlite (May 17, 2017)

nope, nothing right now! 

I wouldn't mind having a boyfriend!!
but I really wanna focus on my uni work so he'd have to put up with me stressing a lot lol


----------



## Wolfie (May 18, 2017)

Yep, been in one since last July. It has been hard at times but that only has made us stronger together. He is the first serious relationship I have had and the first one to really show me what it really is like to be in love and have someone be in love with you. That is why to those saying that they are going to be single forever, and I mean the ones who are not single by choice, you will find the right person. I believed for a long time that I never would, and I was wrong. I know it sounds clich? but the right one will come at the most random of times. I was a wreck mentally and dealing with a lot until I met him, and though we are still growing we help each other a lot.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 22, 2017)

yes, since mid-march
its long-distance, hes probably going to come and see me in autumn which is neat


----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2017)

NOPE!!


----------



## Emizel (May 22, 2017)

Nope. At the moment I don't have time for a relationship


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Yep c: He's the sweetest.


----------



## Relly (May 23, 2017)

I'm getting married in August


----------



## Buttonsy (May 23, 2017)

Nope, I'm single, and only the tiniest bit hugely bitter about it


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 23, 2017)

It's funny, when I joined this forum I was in a relationship but it was v v v toxic. Glad to say I am single now!


----------



## forestyne (May 23, 2017)

@ anyone (i am desperate at this point): i will give u 5p if u go out with me


----------



## AnonymousFish (May 24, 2017)

Hi! I'm 19 and I've been in a relationship with my best friend for about years now. We've been friends for 7 years or so, and I couldn't be happier. He's so sweet, and he's just the support I need! 
The only thing is that we're long distance (~300 miles away from each other during the school year, and approximately 50 miles away from each other during the summer)....so that has certainly put a strain on us as a couple. We have to wait it out, but I think we might actually be able to make it! Time management on my part is generally the only reason we fight - I'm such a scatterbrain and I forget to text/call him sometimes, and he misses me throughout the day  But I'm working on it. 
I hope everyone here gets a change to be as lucky as I am - life's a crazy adventure and I'm just excited to have a rad partner through it all


----------



## Elov (May 24, 2017)

I've been in a relationship for almost 4 months now, it's still fairly new but I am very hopeful about it. We have so much communication, and are able to resolve any conflicts in a constructive manner. I'm honestly so happy with him, and feel completely fufilled mentally. Prior to that I was in a relationship for over 3 years, and the differences are so contrasting. I really learned a lot from my previous relationship, and I believe after experiencing that, my current boyfriend and I have potential of growing even further.


----------



## meo (May 24, 2017)

Yep, married.


----------



## SheepMareep (May 24, 2017)

I've been in the most loving/wonderful relationship for two years now c:


----------



## Soraru (May 26, 2017)

no. if i ever do then i would most likely take it seriously. 
but the problem with being in a relationship is that their problems become yours, as yours become theirs and in all cases ive seen, and in the one occasion ive nearly been in, its always one person who is eager to help the other cope with their deep rooted problems, while not having any of that care or sensitivity reciprocated form their significant other who they care for.


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2017)

I've never had any interest in dating and probably never will since I'm still like that after high school. Seriously, I almost feel like I still have the mind of a child.


----------



## Sanrio (May 28, 2017)

of course!

i love video games <3


----------



## glow (May 28, 2017)

yes i love my boyfrand


----------



## Trundle (May 28, 2017)

I've been with my girlfriend for almost 3 years now.


----------



## Pyoopi (May 28, 2017)

Yup. 8+ years going strong.


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2017)

Yee


----------



## Soigne (May 29, 2017)

nooope


----------



## casual.kyle (May 29, 2017)

I'm not in one, and I don't plan to be in one until at least junior/senior year of high school. They're just too much of a distraction, and when you're this young, there's really nothing to gain from being in a relationship. :/ Either that or I'm just really afraid of confrontation.


----------



## jacjac (May 29, 2017)

yes! we'll have been dating for 1 year tomorrow!!


----------



## Licorice (May 30, 2017)

My bf is the general manager of a pizza hut so free pizza hell yeah


----------



## Laureline (May 30, 2017)

Nope and I'll likely keep it that way till death.


----------



## Drokmar (May 31, 2017)

Single. No-one have ever expressed any interest in me, nor I them. I'll honestly probably end up staying single, unless I happen across someone who is absolutely perfect for me. Then, if it turns out to actually be something, then I might be in a relationship. But until then, I'm riding solo.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 31, 2017)

Nah, haven't found someone yet. Not really actively looking for a relationship though, if I find someone I'll date.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (May 31, 2017)

Nah.

never been in one


----------



## Squidward (Jun 14, 2017)

Nope, but I'm not really feeling like it at the moment.


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm off to college soon... I think there are more perks than in high school so I might start looking for one


----------



## amarie. (Jun 14, 2017)

my bf and i have been together for almost 13 years, engaged for like 3 years and we have an almost 8 year old daughter


----------



## beffa (Jun 14, 2017)

yessss!! have been in one very happily for just over a year :- )


----------



## karixia (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm too picky i'll be single until I'm 35 or settle


----------



## bonucci (Jun 14, 2017)

I've been in a relationship since december.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 15, 2017)

Nope. Forever alone...


----------



## ivysaurs (Jun 15, 2017)

In a relationship with my best friend of 10 years  friends for 10 years, relationship for 2 years


----------



## twopercentmilk (Jun 15, 2017)

I broke up with my girl recently, and I want to tell everyone who is in a relationship that if it isn't fulfilling it's better to be single and happy that hitched and miserable


----------



## Noir (Jun 16, 2017)

i'm not a pringle. nuuuuu.

but, in all seriousness, boyfriend/informal fiance.


But yeah. amazing person. <3 He is just.. He brings everything out of me that is good. >_> Unless I'm angry. LOL. It's kinda hard to sway me from my hot-tempered ravenous path. .-.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 22, 2017)

Boyfriend since 3 years and 2 month 
Living together since 3 years
_(Yes, I moved from Germany to France after being 2 month together with him xD)_


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 22, 2017)

Zaari said:


> Boyfriend since 3 years and 2 month
> Living together since 3 years
> _(Yes, I moved from Germany to France after being 2 month together with him xD)_



Aw, that's so sweet!!

I've already answered this thread, but the answer remains the same, no i'm not currently.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 22, 2017)

No I broke up with my boyfriend of 7 months in February, the relationship had many problems and Im a lot happier on my own. Although after him I had briefly saw another guy and he was a bad bad person. rip me. I'm excited to be on my own and meet new people!


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes 1.5 years with my boyfriend on July 3rd


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 22, 2017)

Nope, I don't have one, but I would like to be in one.


----------



## Bunny D.va (Jun 23, 2017)

Yep!  About a year and a half with someone who I chased for months.  He's been my rock during my depression and anxiety and I don't think I would be as happy and as fulfilled without him being there to help me through the hard times.  I guess he had a crush on me in high school but never said a word to me, partially because he was dating someone else.  I was unfortunately too oblivious to this.  We started talking when he made Dwight Schrute, from the office, as his profile icon on Facebook.  And the rest is history!


----------



## Marmoset (Jun 23, 2017)

Yep. It's been 6 years as of a few days ago.


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 23, 2017)

Not at the moment as I'm trying to focus on myself and graduate!


----------



## candxur (Jun 23, 2017)

single and low-key in love w someone I barely talk to and I'm pretty sure she has a bf or he's nearly her bf so there's nothing i can do (


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

Single as can be!


----------



## KairiKeybasH (Jun 23, 2017)

I have a boyfriend, but only one little problem...

It's a long distance relationship, and i keep forgetting to talk to him... and i feel guilty.


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 5, 2017)

Since I thought this was relevant and my answer has changed as of recently, I now have a boyfriend as of July 1st. he's honestly me but male


----------



## piske (Jul 5, 2017)

Single Pringle!


----------



## yukikotobuki (Jul 5, 2017)

I've been in a relationship for six years with my first love. It started out pretty rocky because we were in a 1,000 mile long distance relationship, but I moved in with him right after high school and we've been very happy ever since. Word of advice to peeps in an LDR: keep going. It will be worth it some day!


----------



## SublimeDonut (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm currently mind-dating Rian Gosling.


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2017)

Very single, and probably will be until college.

...cause thats when girls like to experiment c;


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 5, 2017)

lol what's a relationship?

(jk I know what one is but I love being single, more time to do more things and also not have to deal with another persons feelings and getting in fights with them.)


----------



## Sig (Jul 5, 2017)

YES !!! after crushing on this boy for like a year or 2 he said he liked me back and hughhg,g,


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 5, 2017)

I wish I was but sadly I am single. 
*Shrug*


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jul 5, 2017)

I would like a girlfriend or boyfriend but I've been off the market for quite some time, the market just doesnt seem to accept me anymore. (bu tum tisk)


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jul 6, 2017)

My girlfriend and I have been together for just over 4 years. We were an online long distance relationship for about a year and a half, but then she moved over and we've been living together for the last 2 and a half years. In fact, since the start of the year, we moved into our own place. It may be a small unit... but it's our own place to do up as we want, and we have privacy.


----------



## WynterFrost (Jul 6, 2017)

Not anymore. 

I'm not sure if I'll ever actively go out and try to meet someone or use a dating app or something but if I happen to find a human that tolerates me I'll roll with it


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jul 6, 2017)

WynterFrost said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll ever actively go out and try to meet someone or use a dating app or something but if I happen to find a human that tolerates me I'll roll with it



My past experiences is that dating sites (or actively looking on social sites for that matter) are questionable at best.  But I could just be cynical. Much better to connect with a person as a friend first, that way you know you have something in common.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes! We met because of FNAF. Its a weird thing to happen tbh.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 6, 2017)

no i broke up  with my boyfriend last week
oh goody i love me a middle school relationship


----------



## vel (Jul 6, 2017)

no <3 there's no one i want to have a relationship with anyways, they've all been f-boys so i'm trying to keep it in the friend zone with all of them


----------



## Franny (Jul 6, 2017)

um. kind of? it's a weird situation.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jul 6, 2017)

I am a single pringle but quite happy to stay that way if i'm gonna be honest.


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 6, 2017)

yes, we have been dating for around 2 years now <3


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 6, 2017)

single as a pringle but I really want to mingle ;-;


----------



## Locket (Jul 6, 2017)

no

1. I'm only 13
2. I can't talk to anyone so why would I be in one?
3. My crush is a freaking turd


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 10, 2017)

yes <3


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 10, 2017)

ha no


----------



## tumut (Jul 10, 2017)

HOO BOY GOT ME A REAL GOOD HONEY ITS ABOUT TIME


----------



## carp (Jul 11, 2017)

since answering this poll i 'got' a boyfriend yesterday!!!! goodbye single pringle life!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 11, 2017)

Nah. I'm happy by myself, and have _literally no interest whatsoever_ in relationships right now. Heck, I have no interest in friendships (that aren't online) either.


----------



## bigfootsboyfriend (Jul 11, 2017)

i love my boyfriend and we both play animal crossing and my boyfriend is cute and good and i love him and im super ****ing gay <3


----------



## lumenue (Jul 11, 2017)

Mhm! I have such a wonderful boyfriend! (≧◡≦) <3 He's really into SSBM, and I love to watch him play whenever I can.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 12, 2017)

i have a boyfriend who gladly plays animal crossing with me 
i'm such a petty b**** to him sometimes though 
i got upset he wasnt as excited as me that i ordered icons for us from this forum. so i was ignoring him p much all day hahaha


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I?m single but I?m crushing hard.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jun 10, 2018)

well in my head i picture being with my crush lmaO
but i don’t think that counts at all


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 10, 2018)

Not at the time, no. There is a person I'd be interested in though but that's just wishful thinking; I don't think I'd be able to compete with all the other great people around.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 10, 2018)

Right now I'm single and ready to mingle


----------



## Soigne (Jun 10, 2018)

Soigne said:


> nooope



It's crazy how much changes in a year. My boyfriend is the most loving & kind individual I've ever met and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 10, 2018)

no. i've never loved someone yet


----------



## Trundle (Jun 10, 2018)

I've been going out with my girlfriend for almost 4 years now.


----------



## Kamzitty (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes, we live together.


----------



## Chipl95 (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm engaged to a British man and going to visit him this summer.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 10, 2018)

Nope, it?s been about a year and a month or so since I dumped his sorry self lol, he decided to blame me for his friends suicide even though I didn?t know the guy ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## matt (Jun 10, 2018)

Unfortunately I am single.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 10, 2018)

OOF not single anymore!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 10, 2018)

No. For the most part I?m fine with it, but I definitely do want to have a relationship at some point!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

I’m fine with dying alone.  I’m aromantic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

I would be, but alas, Waluigi is but a videogame character #RIPmyromanticlife


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 10, 2018)

I’ve been with my boyfriend for 7 months now :] It’s splendid!


----------



## deuces (Jun 10, 2018)

nah, hopefully within the year tho. hopeless romantic struggles, plus a new school on top of that D: gonna be hard!


----------



## SamWow123 (Jun 11, 2018)

there should be an its complicated option


----------



## Elov (Jun 12, 2018)

I mean.. kinda..? I'm sorta legally married so.... yeahhhh...


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 12, 2018)

My boyfriend and I have been dating for over a year now; it doesn't feel that long at all. We've had to keep it a complete secret from his mom, because she's actually crazy, but my entire family knows. He's even been my +1 to a couple of family gatherings.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 12, 2018)

No, I had a breakup about two months ago


----------



## Loriii (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh yeah, we're living together (along with our little daughter). It's not perfect but I couldn't imagine myself being with someone other than her.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jun 12, 2018)

HECK YA


----------



## Stockley_ (Jun 12, 2018)

Just saw this thread pop up again and I can now say I'm no longer in a relationship even though I was when I voted over half a year ago lol


----------



## Moon Witch (Jun 12, 2018)

yes, i?m engaged :3


----------



## partangel (Jun 13, 2018)

nah and like i honestly dont feel like ill for a good while. i kind of lose romantic interest very fast and it tends to be hard to even be interested in the first place.. altho i do consider myself romantic at heart, i love my freedom and solitary, and i dont intend to lose that unless its something like really otherworldly


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 9, 2018)

I’m single but I’m crushing...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I?m single but I?m crushing...


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 9, 2018)

No, but I wish.
Maybe it's just because I read too much romance novels and watching Hallmark Channel....
And sometimes just think about romance period...


----------



## kkisland (Jul 9, 2018)

I am and I am very happy c: My bf means so much to me lol I tell him everything


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jul 9, 2018)

Nope, I?m too young. I don?t really want a boyfriend/girlfriend right now, anyway.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 9, 2018)

no, but i like the idea of being in one! there's someone i think i might be interested in but i'm not sure if it's a crush or just infatuation so i haven't done anything about it :B


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

No, but I want one now.  I don’t want to end up being over 40 and getting married like my dad at that age.  I need to have kids before I’m 30 so they don’t have a high chance of being born with Aspergers.


----------



## riummi (Jul 9, 2018)

riummi said:


> nope, I think I'd wait for another year before looking for a relationship (though sometimes things get complicated). Sometimes I think maybe I'm not ready for one but also maybe it's because of all the expectations that weigh on you once you are in one bother me. Also, I think since I'm ace it'd be pretty hard finding someone who feels the same as I do.



hah well I found someone  who woulda thunk


----------



## moonford (Jul 9, 2018)

I fricking wish.

The time probably isn't right, I'm just going to wait longer.


----------



## Chick (Jul 9, 2018)

I used to be in a good relationship a year ago. Sadly my man moved to another country to work.
It was heartbreaking for both of us and I think he?s moved on, but I?m happy for him either way tbh.


----------



## unravel (Jul 10, 2018)

Friend for like almost 4 years, gotten close last year.. and didnt expect this would happen. Been together for 5 months and I usually add wingliner every time I go to his place


----------



## mitfy (Jul 10, 2018)

nope! and i dont plan on being in one either!!!


----------

